
The Battle of Gettysburg, or How the American Civil War Was Lost in an Hour - shawndumas
https://unitedcats.wordpress.com/2009/07/13/the-battle-of-gettysburg-or-how-the-american-civil-war-was-lost-in-an-hour/
======
S_Daedalus
I'm sorry, but that war was lost the moment it was waged, and that wasn't a
mystery even then.

 _" You people of the South don't know what you are doing. This country will
be drenched in blood, and God only knows how it will end. It is all folly,
madness, a crime against civilization! You people speak so lightly of war; you
don't know what you're talking about. War is a terrible thing! You mistake,
too, the people of the North. They are a peaceable people but an earnest
people, and they will fight, too. They are not going to let this country be
destroyed without a mighty effort to save it… Besides, where are your men and
appliances of war to contend against them? The North can make a steam engine,
locomotive, or railway car; hardly a yard of cloth or pair of shoes can you
make. You are rushing into war with one of the most powerful, ingeniously
mechanical, and determined people on Earth — right at your doors. You are
bound to fail. Only in your spirit and determination are you prepared for war.
In all else you are totally unprepared, with a bad cause to start with. At
first you will make headway, but as your limited resources begin to fail, shut
out from the markets of Europe as you will be, your cause will begin to wane.
If your people will but stop and think, they must see in the end that you will
surely fail."(Gen. Sherman)_

Which is precisely what happened.

